# I need a good meat cleaver sharpener



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, I bought this Spevorix cleaver:


It is everything as stated in the description, great chopper. What I need now is a good sharpener which will work specifically with this type of cleaver or steel. I have arthritic hands so manual sharpening is very difficult for me there I am seeking a sharpening tool like this below but something under $100 if possible. If not for that price then would this sharpener work for this spevorix cleaver or any other referrals please? Thanks

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...t-reg-120-electric-knife-sharpener/1042363996


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Those pull throughs rip off metal instead of making a clean edge. If you're not using stones, get a belt system like the work sharp. It's $50 on amazon


----------



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks, at 70% 5 star reviews and pricing looks like something for me. My main concern with this and any sharpener will be if myself will need to have knife sharpening skills:
"*the fixed sharpening guide* & flexible abrasive belt create a precision cutting edge every time"

I am wondering if the fixed sharpening guide it's referring to means I will not need to have knife sharpening skills?


----------



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

oh, there is a detailed guide here, doesn't look too difficult, I will get.

http://www.worksharptools.com/combo-knife-sharpener.html


----------



## mystic (Nov 10, 2014)

millionsknives said:


> Those pull throughs rip off metal instead of making a clean edge. If you're not using stones, get a belt system like the work sharp. It's $50 on amazon


I followed the instructions in the video, worked like a charm on first use, great tool, thank you very much!


----------

